

First flapping, two-winged aircraft takes flight - edw519
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/32128989/ns/technology_and_science-science/

======
mhb
First? Better let them know: <http://www.ornithopter.org/>

_Ornithopters have been around a long time. The first successful ornithopter,
the size of a pigeon, was flown in 1870._

~~~
mhb
Ah. First _rudderless_.

